
Overnight Success: It Takes Years - fiaz
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001207.html
======
froo
I don't think these graphs are (in all fairness) accurate. Twitter by all
accounts has had about a year+ headstart on Friendfeed and if you compare the
two assuming the same starting point, Friendfeed are doing OK.

I agree with Paul, it takes years of effort to become an overnight success.

------
mixmax
The thing that everyone seems to forget about exponential growth is that it
starts out very slowly.

